# Hay Caps for outdoor storage



## Bale Man

Has anyone ever heard of Hay Caps? They cover large square bales of any size covering hay or straw. Keeps the water off and the quality and price up. If you use them correctly they should last atleast 10 years and they cost nearly the same as tarps do. To order give me a call at 419-890-5075


----------



## Bale Man

Pictures and more information at: http://www.haycap.com.au


----------



## JD3430

Great idea.

Cant wait till someone invents the "Round bale tent" I always thought would be great for round bales.


----------



## slowzuki

Must be for a drier climate, sides and ends are all open?


----------



## urednecku

According to their website, they usin' 'em on rounds, too. Only the rounds are stored on end, like lots of people stack 'em anyhow.


----------



## hog987

Does anyone know what a price would be for these?


----------



## Teslan

slowzuki said:


> Must be for a drier climate, sides and ends are all open?


In my drier climate I still don't like it. Because the sides and ends are open....But I'm in the minority here.


----------



## slowzuki

Just not an option here. Was getting a call yesterday from someone who stored their round bales outside on side and is trying to feed them now, completely ruined. I told him last year they wouldn't be any good.


----------



## Bale Man

hog987 what size bales would you use them on?


----------



## hog987

Bale Man said:


> '
> 
> hog987 what size bales would you use them on?


The round bales. Mine are five foot diameter.


----------



## JD3430

IMO, what would work best is a 8' tall extendable "tent pole", with a base, like a patio umbrella and maybe a 45' x 45' tarp with a STRONG reinforced patch in the middle for the pole.

Stack 1/2 your bales, then place tent pole with base at the front/middle of the stack. Pull tarp over 1/2 the pile you just made.

Stack remaining bales in front of pole so the stack ends up 40'x40'. So if it were 4x5 RB's, it would be 8 bales wide by 10 bales deep. Pull tarp over the rest of the bales.

Now take those plastic bale anchors and tether tarp in place.

Tent pole creates air space to prevent condensation/mildew inside and allows water to roll off outside. some bales may mildew where tarp touches.

OK, flame suit zipped.............ready for incoming


----------



## urednecku

JD, how much ya sellin' 'em for?


----------



## mlappin

Really cute ideal, but with our 40 inches of rain a year average, the ends would still get a good soaking.

Last year I think we had our yearly average by the end of July.

40 inches is a 101 cm's.


----------



## ScottJR

Have seen and used these alot, great for short term use and also have to be sure of the person doing the stacking knows what they are doing when overlapping caps.

2-3 months ideal when have to store on site (feedlot/dairy), have seen them used over a twelve month period majority of able good but still have spoilage on ends etc


----------

